# Hazel's First Dog Shows



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Shelby is sweet! Actually going to see her this weekend. She is beautiful and moves great...great topline


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

my friend took some pics of that show...i will try to find her. It sounds like you guys took some pictures too...these are not the best


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

That's weird..I can see the video. I wonder if I did something wrong when I posted...hmm. Can anyone else see it?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I watched the video......enjoyed seeing the beautiful Goldens!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

The only ones I could find


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

mikeynote said:


> That's weird..I can see the video. I wonder if I did something wrong when I posted...hmm. Can anyone else see it?


I see it now! My phone was not showing it :


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks kfayard. Hazel is the 4th one in the first picture and the last one in the last two pictures.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She looks like a pretty girl.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Great video, thanks for sharing! She's very pretty!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

She looks great and did amazing for her first show! Very pretty girl  And how cute are you that you videoed her bath and grooming


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah...I decided to hide from her and tape the whole experience


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Leeah is a wonderful person! I got to work for her at a show almost a month ago, probably the best 4.5 days this summer! 

Congrats on your first show, I'm sure she will do good with Shelby. She'll be a Champion in no time!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Caryn. Yes, Leeah is very, very nice. Hazel and I get to see her again at the Greenville, SC shows the end of next month. I'm excited since one of the days is a golden specialty show. I've not been to one before.


----------

